# Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads?



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

Will I see any noticeable difference if i go with ecs' rotors and hawk hp plus pads in the back? I have to order a set up today, not sure what to get..
The napa special is 22 a rotor 22 for pads.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads? (Mlarivie)*

I'd make double sure you're not gettin Chinese knock off rotors!...Good OEM quality is worth the $$'s go with ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman rotors! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....try websites like Autohaus AZ where shippin is free so you don't have to pay freight on heavy rotors! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads? (Mlarivie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mlarivie* »_Will I see any noticeable difference if i go with ecs' rotors and hawk hp plus pads in the back? I have to order a set up today, not sure what to get..
The napa special is 22 a rotor 22 for pads.

It probably means less rear braking, since Hawk HP plus are race pads & are not suitable for the street, unless you intend to keep the ebrake engaged when you drive to keep the rear pads hot so they are effective. Hawk HPS are more suitable for the street.
Rotors, regular rotors are fine. If you want the look, get slotted.
The Napa stuff, they would perform more like stock, or possibly worse.
from ECS.... The Meyle & Balo rotors are fine, they are some of the suppliers VAG goes to for rotors. Pads? Since they are backordered on HPS, haven't used Hawk Ceramic. A lot of people like PBR Ceramics (no experience with them), and the Mintex Reds are not quite as bitey as stock, but dusts considerably less.


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_I'd make double sure you're not gettin Chinese knock off rotors!... 

How the hell do you tell the difference?


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads? (Mlarivie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mlarivie* »_
How the hell do you tell the difference?

I can't speak for everyone, but there are quality differences between rotors. I've picked up rotors at the local store 'Undefined brand/House Brand" that lasted 20K-90k, OEM's that went 20-90K. It's a crap shoot. You don't know until you try them out.

I got ATE rotors from MJM Autohaus 149 i believe whole set. I could have bought local china made for 50 bucks. Would the china ones work on my Jetta? I dunno, they worked fine on all my other cars, but my other cars were Buick, Ford, GM's. AND I used normal pads "Wagner, Thermoquiets, Raybesto"
I bought ATE because I bought Hawk pads. Figured expensive pad, I didn't want to F them up with cheap rotors. Or vice versa.
Try the napa rotors, I was honestly going to buy them, but then at the last minute went ATE.
From my search Duralast, Napa, O-Reilly are on par for each other for quality. Get one with a warranty, if it warps in the warranty they'll replace it. "call around, one thing you'll find is they all sell different brands even if there all Napa's or Autozones" 
Just make sure they meet OEM specs and they should be good to go.
There's dozens of rotor and pad reviews. Look at them, you'll find one thing, they all crack, warp, wearout. It's alot of what you will be using them for. 
Best of luck
Oh, and Hawk HPS and HPS+ are different pads. I'd go HPS if your not autocrossing the car. They state that right on their website.

_Modified by XClayX at 12:37 PM 4-15-2009_


_Modified by XClayX at 12:38 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## varcolton152 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Should I get drilled, slotted, vented rotors and hawk pads or napa rotors / pads? (XClayX)*

bump for good info.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

i was going to get the napa specials but went with hawk ceramics and powerslots for the rear cryo seemed like overkill, but would probably prove usefull if braking >120mph..
Auto Anything had Power Slots for the same price as the Zimmerman pair


_Modified by Mlarivie at 1:15 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Mlarivie)*

Hawk pads need to be well cooled slotted rotors. otherwise they chip wear out and tear up you rotors due to excessive heat from there awesome stopping power.
They get very hot from there outstanding bite.
Hawk also makes brakes for Brembo. Material and Core and the Powerder Coat to. Its the DTC-70 wich is one of Brembo racing materials.



_Modified by Gtiminar at 11:28 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

My advice is go to http://www.raceshopper.com and pick up a pair of Signature Series rotors and Hawk HPS (not HP+) pads. HPS are great performance street pads and will have much more effect on stopping feel/power than the rotors. Those guys have great prices, and the shipping is usually free on those rotors.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (IJM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJM* »_My advice is go to http://www.raceshopper.com and pick up a pair of Signature Series rotors and Hawk HPS (not HP+) pads. HPS are great performance street pads and will have much more effect on stopping feel/power than the rotors. Those guys have great prices, and the shipping is usually free on those rotors.


yes hawk brakes are great over oem you could also try the Ceramics but the hps will be the best stopping power.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_Hawk pad need slotted rotors. otherwise they chip wear out and tear up you rotors due to excessive heat from there awesome stopping power.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_































im here to help the member that asked a question.
i dont car about my grammer or spelling niether should you.
and your helping out with this thread how?


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

I was a dealer tech for a long time and found this.
PADS:
mintex red box= good stopping power but they have a tendancy to squeek 
mintex c-tech= stop better than red box or stock but squeek at medium temps
autozone/kragen/napa= the suck. used on multiple different cars and they all sucked. never been happy with the performance. but they are better than metal to metal
hawk= havent used these but they are next, have only heard work really good but squeek at medium temps 
pbr/pagid= close to stock but not quite. some times work/perform just as well as stock
oem= expensive, but work well, not a lot of dust/squeek and grab well
ROTORS:
cheapo rotors= they work, but dont grab as well as stock and wear out faster, and more prone to warpage/noise
ate/stock/brembo replacements= ate makes the rotors for vw and vw re-stamps them and sells them for more money. brembo is good all the time
cross-drilled/slotted= work well,look cool,but i dont think they are needed for anything less than track car, or someone who drives mountian roads regularly. on a vw anyway
CONCLUSION:
Never buying local auto parts store brake pads or rotors unless i or the person i am doing brakes for is broke and dont care
Any car i care about will get factory, ate, zimmerman, or brembo rotors and hawk hps or factory pads. 
thats my $0.02


_Modified by ryanarchy at 5:13 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

I installed powerslot rears and hawk ceramic rears a while back, and those have been stopping the car by themselves. The rear hawk/powerslot combo braking power is equivalent of front stock brakes.
My powerslot fronts and hawk ceramics are in the mail, just ordered them this morning.
I do have to say the ceramics and ps rotors work very VERY well. I toasted my factory brakes .. Rotors always shine bright and the pads dont really dust. Its got some serious bite for when you slam on the brakes, and bites a little harder than factory at the same pedal travel. Gets rid of a lot of the road noise too.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_
im here to help the member that asked a question.
i dont car about my grammer or spelling niether should you.
and your helping out with this thread how?

I don't care that you're too uneducated to spell or use proper grammar but when you give wrong information, you don't help anyone! Seriously, where did you get such crap information from?!??


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

wtf i thought this had a chance at the faq lol.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
I don't care that you're too uneducated to spell or use proper grammar but when you give wrong information, you don't help anyone! Seriously, where did you get such crap information from?!??
















I know alot about Hawk Performance Brakes because i make them 
If you dont care about my spelling or my grammer why did you point it out with nothing to say about the person that made this thread. 
i know everything about Hawk brakes. 
Your not helping the person at all that made this thread actually you didnt even have anything to say about this thread.


_Modified by Gtiminar at 12:12 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

...and my dad owns a dealership!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_
I know alot about Hawk Performance Brakes because i make them 
If you dont care about my spelling or my grammer why did you point it out with nothing to say about the person that made this thread. 
i know everything about Hawk brakes. 
Your not helping the person at all that made this thread actually you didnt even have anything to say about this thread.


The original reply to you was for the information that I felt/feel is faulty and sounds a bit retarded, in my experience!







You make them!??!? In Florida.....I thought the factory was in Ohio?!?








Well, I'd like a refund on all my pads because I was never told that I need to use slotted rotors for best performance!







I've also never had any issues with "chipping" but since you pointed it out I'll never use them again. They were great pads but Ferodo are great as well! I hope this means you don't get laid off due to cut backs from decreased sales.








P.S. the spell check is the box with a check mark and abc just left of save draft box.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

lol i didnt say slotted rotors give better performance.
the original question about this thread was asking if he should use slotted rotors with Hawk brakes. 
It it highly recomended that you use slotted rotors with Hawk Brakes street material to help cool the rotors down.


----------



## QRZ DX (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (ryanarchy)*

Interesting that you willnot only use HPA pads but have never tried them...


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (QRZ DX)*

guys i worked at autozone for 6 months. THEM ROTORS ARE BAD DONT MESS WITH THEM GO TO GERMAN AUTO PARTS N CALL IT THE DAY !!!!


----------

